# Request for photos!



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi guys, can someone please post a picture (or few) of a Poodle shaved down and list what blade they were shaved with? More specifically, I am interested in seeing what a 3 blade, 5 blade and 7 blade look like as an all over trim. Thanks so much :act-up:


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Here's a body done with a #5 . . and his groomer usually does the legs with a #3 . . but not always... 

So, in this shot, I can't say for sure. The legs may be a 3 or a 5. It's hard to see the difference unless u look very closely.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> Here's a body done with a #5 . . and his groomer usually does the legs with a #3 . . but not always...
> 
> So, in this shot, I can't say for sure. The legs may be a 3 or a 5. It's hard to see the difference unless u look very closely.


Thank you, that's helpful. I love the pose in the photo "I'm hot stuff, and I know it - take my photo, Dad" LOL


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

This is on my toy poodle.. 1/2" all over.. Same as an Oster 3f, but I used and Andis 3&3/4f blade.. Poodle face and head, poodle tail, No poodle feet.















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

This is Russell done with a #4 blade all over, except poodle feet & face


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Russel has super model legs.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I love these short cuts, and the dogs look so beautiful! I am going to try to trim down my boy a bit, and I am really glad that this question was asked.


----------



## Greg (May 24, 2012)

UltraEdge #10 blade (1.5mm), using andis AG2 clippers.:act-up:


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

All the pics are so cute!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Not short all over but the rear of my girl was done using a #5 blade. 

Jazz side view 12/13/2012 by spindledreams, on Flickr


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas, #3 all over


----------

